

Using Google Chrome's bookmark menu? Get ready to kiss it goodbye. - stanleydrew
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/07/02/google-chrome-bookmark-menu-drop-down/

======
commandar
Huh? I've never used a command line switch to get to my bookmarks.

Tools --> Always Show Bookmark Bar

Yields this:

[http://img.skitch.com/20100702-e78agaugm1tqh7wyfwxkia7y7y.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20100702-e78agaugm1tqh7wyfwxkia7y7y.jpg)

My main listing of bookmarks is then under "Other Bookmarks" on the far right.
(The favicons are just bookmarks with the names blanked to make them
cleaner/more compact in the bookmark bar).

